# cct 0.9.5 pyraminx scramble import not working



## MichaelErskine (Mar 1, 2010)

For some unknown reason my CCT 0.9.5 refuses to recognise any pyraminx scrambles I try to import. Other scramble customisations are fine but all pyraminx scrambles are marked as bad - even the simplest, e.g. just a *R* :confused:
Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 1, 2010)

not sure, but if you really have an issue, you could import the scrambles as a different puzzle (i.e. 4x4). Then change the puzzle to pyraminx after you are done solving those puzzles.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a very good workaround - thanks Dan.


----------

